# Uncrystalising honey



## ShadowHawk (Apr 17, 2011)

Set that bottling bucket in a car with the windows up for a few hours... I'd bet that a temp closer to 110 deg.F would do the trick without killing off any of the potentially beneficial enzymes.

I had a jar of mesquite tree honey left over from my first harvest this year. It crystallized about 3 weeks after bottling. I left the jar on the seat of my truck (in Texas) and it was liquid again in no-time.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

ShadowHawk said:


> Set that bottling bucket in a car with the windows up for a few hours... I'd bet that a temp closer to 110 deg.F would do the trick without killing off any of the potentially beneficial enzymes.
> 
> I had a jar of mesquite tree honey left over from my first harvest this year. It crystallized about 3 weeks after bottling. I left the jar on the seat of my truck (in Texas) and it was liquid again in no-time.


X2, I've done that numerous times, it's the best method I've found, and it last longer. I think the gradual warm up along with the gradual cool down does the trick in keeping it at liquid form for a longer period.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

Well I have it in a temperature controlled, insulated box that I can control the temp. Plus I'm in Alberta. I tried putting it in my truck. Didn't work. LOL

More looking for some numbers. I guess I'll just increase the temp till it gets liquid again. I think I read mixing helps too.
Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may find this earlier thread useful ...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ezer-to-uncrystallize-my-honey-had-a-question


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

Cool thanks.


----------

